# Dog licking skin raw/causes it to turn bright red and some small bleeding



## JessCowgirl88

Anyone know what could cause this? she just started it tonight and already has 2 spot where she licked the fur right off, its raw and bright red and some slight bleeding. She gets bathed and groomed regullary, hasnt gotten into anythign at all and its inside her legs both back ones. and now she is trying to do it in the front as well i been trying to get ahold of my vet but the line is busy, anyone have any idea what it could be or what i can do to stop her from licking till i can get through to my vet?


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips

Sorry to hear about your pup. If she is making herself bleed, here are three options if you can't get a hold of your vet:
1. Stay up with her all night and watch her and keep redirecting her to another activity other than licking. If you go to bed, she is going to have 8 hours to really injur herself. The worse her soars, the more expensive the vet visit will probably be and the longer her recovery from whatever is bothering her.
2. Put her in a cone/e-collar so hopefully she can't reach the itchy area
3. Taker her to an emergency vet. Get enough care to get her taken care of until you get her to your vet


----------



## JessCowgirl88

I found one of our old dogs e-collars so she has that on right now I got ahold of my vet, he said to leave the e-collar on a put a little bit of neosporin on still he can see her tomorrow morning. my poor winter girl  this just came out of nowhere

Edit: thank you for the e-collar suggestion! would of never thought of that xD


----------



## spotted nikes

You could also give some Benadryl in case it is an allergic reaction like to poison ivy.


----------



## JessCowgirl88

ahh never thought of that.. hmm ill have to get some, well i just got back from the vet he said its a food allergy so she got that test done so just hve to wait till we get the reults, also having a tyroid test done because her fur is falling out more then it should be even for sheding, my poor baby


----------



## spotted nikes

What kind of food are you feeding? I recommend Taste of the Wild High Prairie formula for food allergies. Grain free with an alternative protein source, so it eliminates most common allergy triggers.


----------



## JessCowgirl88

we just got blue buffalo but havent started feeding it to them yet ( was going to tonight) my dogs WERE on Ol'Roy ._. But now im wondering if i should take the blue baffalo back and get something else. i dont think any of the places out here sell taste of the wild


----------



## Yvonne

Probably a hot spot and if you clean it dry it very well then sprinkle gold bond powder on it it will soothe the dog and not itch so much to start healing.


----------



## JessCowgirl88

its not just one spot though  its her whole underside by her back legs but i will do that to help with any itching she might still have


----------



## Yvonne

you can test for food allergies and such at the vet but from experience I can tell you I regret I did it. I was told my bitch had a food allergey after three hundred in tests and when i moved away from pa her allergy stopped when it had not stopped feeding foods that did not contain what the vet said she was allergic to. I think she had an allergy to some sort of weed that grew there. It can be a new shampoo, or laundry detergent on a bed she uses or even different floor cleaner, possible yard grass issue..... anything. Look at what has changed in the dog's environment or diet. Wash the dog in a shampoo you know does not bother and use the gold bond to bring the dog some relief.


----------



## katielou

If she just started tonight i would think she has walked through something that has caused her skin to be irritated like stinging nettles. I would give her a cool shower and some benedryl


----------



## Tavi

One thing to add along with other peoples posts since this is the season where they're waking up, do you know if she might have an allergies to fleas? My roommates have a cat who even the slightest flea bite causes her to literally tear off all the fur on her legs and any area of her body she can reach. She'll also scratch herself to bleeding if given the chance. But once we put a flea collar on her she's fine again and the fur will start to regrow. Of course all that said it could again be food allergies, though seems odd for a food allergy to appear this bad unless you had changed something in her diet or given her some new kind of food. So I'd be looking more an environmental concerns myself since those tend to be the sudden onset reactions. Either way I hope she's feeling better!

Oh one last thing, I use this on itchy spots on my dogs, its a spray you can pick up from any pet store or online of course - Bio-Groom Lido-Med Vet Strength Anti-itch Spray. not only does it help soothe itching from allergies and hot spots but apparently it tastes bad so dogs don't like to lick it either. ^^


----------



## JessCowgirl88

ahh well enviroment wise nothing has changed since she was a pup honestly just removal of a tree and some plants. Now i forgot i had given her a meatball the night it happened ( and she has never had a meatball before) so im thinking maybe that. the only reason she got one is becuase Chisum was getting one with his pill in it ( only way i can get him to be able to take it and not have issues with it being bit open and then him having a hard time with it) and that is the night it started. she stopped this morning and hadnt done it and i only feed my dogs at night. They got new food tonight and so far no licking at all. though even if i dont do the food allergy she needs a thyroid test


----------



## Tavi

Ah the evils of meatballs...wait that just sounds wrong. Hehehe Glad to know she's feeling better though. I wonder what do you normally feed her? And was there any bread mixed into the meatball? Just thinking it might be a grain allergy if she was on grain free food. But really its all guess work at this point. ^^ Hope the thyroid test comes back with good results!


----------



## JessCowgirl88

she had bread before and never had a problem. This was just pure meatball xD lol. Before she was on Ol'Roy, but when i got chisum a friend gave me a small bag of natures recipie so that night she had the mix of the food and a meatball. thanks though  she is feeling better tries licking a little bit now and again but if i say stop she does she had allergies before ( not food though) so gonna get some child benedryl for her. Oh i know he didnt metntion it but then he was petting her and looked at his hand and said she needed one ._. i think its becuase her fur is just falling out to a extent.. a weee bit more then normal for sheding


----------



## Dog101

Your pup might be suffering from poor joints.


----------



## JessCowgirl88

not sure really, doc said food allergies and it was the same spot, wasnt her joints though, ill have to try to get a pic. she seems to be doing alot better now that we have switched the food and gave her some benydrl to help with the itch and neosporin to help heal up the sores.


----------



## Dog101

JessCowgirl88 said:


> not sure really, doc said food allergies and it was the same spot, wasnt her joints though, ill have to try to get a pic. she seems to be doing alot better now that we have switched the food and gave her some benydrl to help with the itch and neosporin to help heal up the sores.


 My gram had a dog it did the same thing try to put raw honey on it but make a bandage so she doesnt lick


----------

